# 2.1 tower build



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

These are small towers based on Chris Roemer's ntns over on the Parts Express forum. I'm using the Dayton ND150-4 neo woofers and tweeter along with the crossover that Chris designed. From there I designed an enclosure based on the voight pipe. The towers are 46.5"H 6"w 7.5"d. I wanted to make these as DIY as possible so the outer parts of the enclosure are 6"w with 1 internal panel that is 4.5"w. Using 2'x4' panels available at most home improvemnt stores, I used 2. 

The front baffle is .375" red oak I reclaimed from a set of bi-fold doors I goofed on awhile back. The top and bottoms will be .750" red oak. The rest of the tower will be painted black. Not piano finish, but more subtle to blend in with my other furniture. 







































Specs: power handling about 75w. Bass extension usable down to about 42Hz. Crossover point is 3.3Khz. Tweeter center 36.75" from the floor. These will be mated to an 8" BP sub powered with a reclaimed plate amp producing 100w. For me this will complete my HT system. My room is rather small at about 12'x15'. There simply is not enough room to do surrounds or even a cc at this point.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job i like how you have the drivers rear mounted, looking forward to a finished product.:T


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Couple more pics, not the greatest photos as they came off my phone.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

finished product. I had an issue with my rear mounts as the oak I was using cracked badly and was unusable. All well, they still came out nice and we are very happy with the sound of these. I am in the process of building a companion subwoofer, but to be honest they don't really NEED a sub, just for those occasional times when movies contain those lowest of lows.


























Now I've GOT to do something about that old TV LOL


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job! How do they sound?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice! How close is this to the Aviatrix?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

glad to hear they sound good.:T I believe the Trix is a totaly different enclosure design.:dontknow:


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

As far as enclosure it is much diff. I think the enclosure is something like .75.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

These are completely different from the Aviatrix. The sound is quite good. The bass is very strong, especially considering these are only 4" drivers (albiet ones that have 20mm xmax). These are based on a voight pipe. 2:1 ratio between the front and rear and terminating with a 2"ID port. I need to take these out to my friends shop to do some testing. Lower bass response is in the low 40hz range. They will take some power too. I have 60w going into them and my little amp is clipping. These things want more! Time to upgrade my amp 

I will post pics of the companion sub soon. the enclosure is done but not in a finished state. 4th order band pass with a 200w plate amp.


----------

